# How have people found Android Pay ?



## MrEarl (15 Jul 2018)

Hello,

I was wondering, how are people finding Android Pay ?   What's been particularly good or bad about using it ?

I see it's available through a couple of the Banks, but I have not seen anyone using it as yet.  Then again, perhaps it's been happening under my nose and I've just not realised it ?

(Sorry if this is in the wrong forum btw, there's probably about three forums it might have gone into).


----------



## newirishman (15 Jul 2018)

for me it is neither good or bad. just convenient if you don't have any cards on you, but your pay enabled phone. Everything else (as far as I can tell) is pretty much the same as any tap-enabled card. 
Have used it twice(!) over the last 2 years or so as it is usually just as fast to grab the wallet and pay by card directly. Or maybe I just forget that I could use the phone as well....


----------



## arbitron (16 Jul 2018)

I find it great.  I use it for the majority of my purchases.


----------



## New2This (18 Jul 2018)

I find Android Pay (or Google Pay as it is now) great. It's really convenient, you get the notification immediately on completion of the transaction (no more receipts cluttering up my wallet) and it keeps a brief history in the app.

It is also more secure because your card number is not actually shared with the merchant so if they have a data breach your card isn't compromised.

The other thing that is really great is that if the terminal is properly enabled (a lot in Ireland aren't) you can use if for transactions above €30 because the unlocking of your phone acts as an authentication.


----------



## Setanta12 (18 Jul 2018)

New2This said:


> The other thing that is really great is that if the terminal is properly enabled (a lot in Ireland aren't) you can use if for transactions above €30 because the unlocking of your phone acts as an authentication.



Oh, this would be really useful for me.  I'm THAT guy in front of you in the queue at Tesco, Aldo etc who finds their shopping-basket at checkout is hitting around EUR35-EUR36 and one-by-one the cashier has to void various purchases to bring me back under the EUR30 limit.  And then we do a second transaction for all the items costing cumulatively EUR5-EUR6 !  Yes, I'm that guy!


----------



## Broth of a boy (18 Jul 2018)

Why don't you just enter your PIN?


----------



## qwerty5 (18 Jul 2018)

Broth of a boy said:


> Why don't you just enter your PIN?


Using androidpay?


----------



## Broth of a boy (18 Jul 2018)

qwerty5 said:


> Using androidpay?


 
OK, a bit confused there, don't use it myself.  I thought it was like chip and pin where you tap for under €30 and swipe and enter PIN for over €30.  Obviously not so?


----------



## qwerty5 (18 Jul 2018)

Broth of a boy said:


> OK, a bit confused there, don't use it myself.  I thought it was like chip and pin where you tap for under €30 and swipe and enter PIN for over €30.  Obviously not so?


There's no PIN. Your phone just has to be unlocked for you to use it.


----------



## New2This (19 Jul 2018)

Yes the problem is that most terminals in Ireland aren't enabled for the 2 types of contactless the authenticated (Google Pay and Android Pay) and the non authenticated simple tab, so the €30 limit is enforced. In the UK and the States I have charged way over the €30 limit. I have also found a number of restaurants in Dublin where it works correctly.

You just have to comfortable with the failed attempt, I have never tried tesco but will let you know if I do.


----------



## tallpaul (19 Jul 2018)

Setanta12 said:


> Oh, this would be really useful for me.  I'm THAT guy in front of you in the queue at Tesco, Aldo etc who finds their shopping-basket at checkout is hitting around EUR35-EUR36 and one-by-one the cashier has to void various purchases to bring me back under the EUR30 limit.  And then we do a second transaction for all the items costing cumulatively EUR5-EUR6 !  Yes, I'm that guy!



Just so you know, there is no €30 limit in Aldi for Apple Pay and therefore I assume is the same for Android Pay.


----------



## MrEarl (21 Jul 2018)

New2This said:


> Yes the problem is that most terminals in Ireland aren't enabled for the 2 types of contactless the authenticated (Google Pay and Android Pay) and the non authenticated simple tab, so the €30 limit is enforced. In the UK and the States I have charged way over the €30 limit. I have also found a number of restaurants in Dublin where it works correctly.
> 
> You just have to comfortable with the failed attempt, I have never tried tesco but will let you know if I do.



Hi,

Mind me asking what restaurants you've used it successfully in ?

... the "failed attempt" experience sounds a bit like that uncomfortable moment where your credit card payments doesn't go through, only to find out after 2-3 more attempts that the person using the portable handheld device has almost no wireless signal and that's why it's not working. Some restaurant staff really need to be trained properly with the old technology


----------



## New2This (27 Jul 2018)

It's worked in the Market Bar and the Bailey if I remember correctly I think most of the rest of the time my share was under €30 so it wouldn't have tested the "limit"

Yes it's amazing how poorly staff have been trained including trying to take my card and walk away with it which is completely unnecessary, they don't tend to do that when you are paying by phone.


----------



## PinkJade (30 Nov 2020)

How safe is it out of curiosity.  I have doubts about many of these means of payments, having just been stung by Western Union which make claims they can't/won't fulfil and their security is rubbish.  Just how safe is android pay if your phone gets hacked for example - my daughter's phone has just had this problem and all the banking apps, credit cards and online banking have had to be suspended as a result meaning that if she needs money she has to visit the bank teller until they know nothing will be taken from the account.  What security does Android pay have, I know apple pay have had the odd problem with this - my neighbour got caught  after using it, bank account was emptied - so I am very wary.  And none of the ones with high security are available outside of China/Korea/Japan etc (family member in online security industry and doesn't recommend the USA based products due to security issues) and I don't know exactly who operates the android pay.  The individual phone maker or a third party which might easily have security leaks.


----------



## Leo (30 Nov 2020)

PinkJade said:


> And none of the ones with high security are available outside of China/Korea/Japan etc (family member in online security industry and doesn't recommend the USA based products due to security issues)



What issues?


----------



## mathepac (30 Nov 2020)

Maybe have a look at the Posting Guidelines too, in particular https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/how-to-ask-a-question-on-aam-and-how-to-reply-updated.192079/

I find these walls of unformatted text difficult to read.

[EDIT] for OP not @Leo


----------

